# Total Lunar eclispe tonight



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...e/lastchanceuntil2007totallunareclipsetonight


Skywatchers on half the planet are gearing up to watch Earth's shadow consume a blood-red Moon tonight in the last total lunar eclipse until 2007.


Weather permitting, the easy-to-watch event will be visible across most of North and South America, Western Europe and Africa. It will be webcasted live from several locations, and glimpses might be televised during Game 4 of the World Series (news - web sites). 


The eclipse begins at shortly after 8 p.m. ET (5 PT), but the first hour or so won't be noticeable as the Moon becomes lightly shaded by Earth's outer shadow, called the penumbra. Things get real interesting at 9:14 p.m. ET (6:14 PT, when the Moon begins sliding into Earth's full shadow, or umbra. 


A dark and growing scallop will then gradually envelop Earth's only natural satellite. Once in total shadow at 10:23 p.m. ET (7:23 PT), the Moon might turn a shade of deep red that frightened the ancients. No two eclipses are alike, however, and astronomers can't say for sure what color to expect, if any.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

That was pretty cool to watch on such a cloudless night.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Still there a little bit I wish I could have seen it at its fullest.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

We've been watching it throughout the night, very cool to see.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I watched the eclispe as happened while rising over the st clair river while fishing tonight.An awesome splendor to watch unfold although it might have turned the fish off.


----------

